
Pitchforks Are Coming - cryptozeus
https://www.ted.com/talks/nick_hanauer_beware_fellow_plutocrats_the_pitchforks_are_coming?language=en
======
JMTQp8lwXL
This is from 2014, but it's equally relevant today. I'm unsure if I agree with
the premise. Today is very unlike 18th century France. We have television and
cheap food. It seems unlikely that inequality will become so bad that
pitchforks become the only option for large swaths of society.

The point about about a thriving middle class being able wealthy enough to
afford consumer products, which then drives business to grow, is spot on. We
need growing wages and a healthy middle class to maintain America's standing
in the world. It is perplexing that plutocrats or even average Americans
wouldn't want it -- we should all value our country's future.

~~~
cryptozeus
Don’t you think it has already started to happen since 2016 ? Not talking
about politics but there have been so many eiots in Streets over things like
election, murder, minimum wage, occupy wall street etc

~~~
JMTQp8lwXL
It really depends on what the Ted presenter means by 'pitchforks'. Yes, there
have been protests, that more or less fall within the Overton window: they're
orderly, and peaceful -- they fall within the confines of how we make change
in a Democracy.

However, the Ted speaker seems purposefully vague. Does he mean that people
will resort to more extreme or not peaceful forms of protest? I'm not certain.

